# United Mexican States one photo per day



## Chris Takagi (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow, Mexico is truly amazing! I hope i can go there someday.
keep up the good work,
cheers


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great work...I need to travel more in my own country.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*State:* Chihuahua
*Place:* Snow in the city (Chihuahua)
*Info:* There were so many good pictures but I had to pick only two ~.~, anyways as someone mentioned before there are someother states that may get snow in the mountains, however the state of Chihuahua is the only one that gets annual snowfalls in the cities.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*State:* San Luis Potosí
*Place:* San Luis Potosí
*Info:* The State of San Luis Potosí is located in the north-central part of the Mexico, its capital city which has the same name is a nice modern city but it also keeps its colonial side.


----------



## cardo77 (Aug 12, 2007)

Que bonito es Mexico...slp se ve interesante


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*State:* Federal District
*Place:* Chapultepec Castle (Mexico City)
*Info:* The Chapultepec Castle is a castle built on top of Chapultepec Hill, located in the middle of Chapultepec Park in Mexico City. The building has been used for several purposes during its history, including Military Academy, Imperial and Presidential residence, observatory and museum. It currently houses the Mexican National Museum of History.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*State:* Guerrero
*Place:* Grutas de Cacahuamilpa
*Info:* HELL!? not really, it's just the Caves of Cacahuamulpa, considered one of the most beautiful in the world, located in the state of Guerrero they truly make you like you should've gone to church more often lol.


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

impresionantes grutas de verdad que no conozco casi nada de mi propio pais  a ver si consigo algunas fotos de querétaro para aportar al tema


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

Querétaro
place: Sierra Gorda
info: it´s the extension of the Sierra Madre oriental in The state of Querétaro, located in the north part of the state, people differ in the origin of the name of the state one version says it comes from the Tarasco Queréndaro language meaning place of stones, and others say it comes from the otomí meaning "ball game"










(these photos aren´t mine, i stole them from here :nuts









a chichimeca fortress in the sierra:


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

anyways if someone is interested in knowing more about Querétaro here is the forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=656


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice shots and good information!!!

A ver cuando pasan por Tabasco...

Espero contribuir, es que eso de andar recorriendo medio foro a nivel mundial, cansa mucho...:lol:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

señor cara de papa said:


>


Man, I'm just curious, did you take your avatar from a page called forosnacos? it's hilarious, por favor no digas el chistesito de "soy yo" por que nomas nos vas a cagar, en esa pagina esta la foto del "masiosare" que te dije que esta de poca madre.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful pics - beautiful country! :happy:

great thread kay:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Man, I'm just curious, did you take your avatar from a page called forosnacos? it's hilarious, por favor no digas el chistesito de "soy yo" por que nomas nos vas a cagar, en esa pagina esta la foto del "masiosare" que te dije que esta de poca madre.


como usted és preconceituoso !! buena face tiene lo companero!! jajajajaj
usted tiene que mostrar las belezas de méxico!!
jajajaja


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Man, I'm just curious, did you take your avatar from a page called forosnacos? it's hilarious, por favor no digas el chistesito de "soy yo" por que nomas nos vas a cagar, en esa pagina esta la foto del "masiosare" que te dije que esta de poca madre.


no me dEscrimines!!!!!!!!!!! ajaj la foto la encontre en otro foro


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just returned from a trip in Mexico. I just love that country. 

Great pix here.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

thnx, sorry for discontinuing the series, I'll keep posting in a while.


----------



## HappyGiuseppe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Maaaaaaaaan*

Those pics are sooooo nice!

Beautiful!

did u know that we Colombians love Mexico and praise Mexican culture?

btw, where did u get that map of Mexico?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

HappyGiuseppe said:


> Those pics are sooooo nice!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> ...


You guys have a marvelous country, but yeah we Mexican have our own very unique culture, and we love it .


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*State:* Quintana Roo
*Place:* Cancun
*Info:* Cancun finally! lol, I haven't even posted any big cities yet, but now it's Cancun's turn, well there is nothing much to say, enjoy.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I like Baja California Sur and Quintana Roo the most !


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

quiero postear fotos!
donde consigo el mapa de referencia que han estado usando?
mandenme un PM.
Gracias!


----------



## jcom (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi.

This photos of Puebla City.
The city of Puebla was founded on April 16, 1531 as "La Puebla de los Ángeles". It was the first city in central Mexico founded by the Spanish conquerors that was not built upon the ruins of a conquered Amerindian settlement. The historic center of the city still contains much Spanish Colonial architecture and is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
Puebla is located in the Valley of Puebla, surrounded by volcanoes and snow-capped mountains, slightly over 110 kilometres southeast of Mexico City.


My pics.









Blvd Atlixco. 









Cathedral of Puebla









Pasaje del Ayuntamiento

:cheers:


----------



## jcom (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, i forgot the map !!


----------



## jcom (Jul 14, 2008)

Other pic, now is from Mexico City









Torre Latinoamericana

Map









Map subway


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*MICHOACÁN.*¡LINDO!.


----------



## Renatus (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd like to share this video that I've found about mexico, I know that it's not a picture but this video is really good.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Precioso el vídeo.


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

vamos muy lentos y se repiten los mismo estados, espero podamos seguir aportando más.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

These is my contribution to the thread.

BAJA CALIFORNIA in teh extreame noth of the Baja Peninsula, these part of northwest Mexico shares the same weather of southern California of the USA side that it's mediterranean climate.

It's the mexican Winecountry. The cultivation of the grapes first was brought by the Spanish missionaries the Jesusits, but in the 1870 the area was colonise by Russian inmigrants the MOLLOKANS and they cultivated the grapes and make wines in the Ensenada Valley in particular in the Valle de Guadalupe or Valle de Calafia.

MAP OF MEXICO LA TIERRA DEL VINO EN MEXICO POR SU CLIMA MEDITERRANEO.











Pix of the a MOLLOKANS representation in a wine fest La Vendimia del vino en el valle de Calafia Baja California Mexico.










VALLE DE GUADALUPE O VALLE DE CALAFIA BAJA CALIFORNIA MEXICO
LA TIERRA DEL VINO EN MEXICO.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty ladies


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

The state of Chihuahua it's at the north of the country.









In the mountains of west CHIHUAHUA it's covered with forests of PINES,DOUGLAS FIR,ASPEN AND OAKS.
The town of CREEL it's at these CHIHUAHUA mountaines

Pueblo de CREEL CHIHUAHUA con nieve Town of CREEL CHIHUAHUA with snow in winter.









The state of Chihuahua Mexico land of Tarahumara indians,Spanish an Mennonites from Germany all together build the face of these land.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS MEXICO.









Matamoros Tamaulipas Mexico it's at Mexico northeast by the gulf of Mexico cost, and the Texas border.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

In Central Mexico it's located the city of Zamora Michoacan Mexico and there it's one of the highest GOTIC Catedrals of Latinamerica.
The city of ZAMORA MICHOACAN MEXICO it's at central Mexico and it's surrounded by the Duero river Zamora it's between the Cities of Guadalajara and Morelia.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

The City of GUANAJAUTO it's at central Mexico and it's one of the most beautifull COLONIALS cities at the country.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

San Miguel de Allende Guanajuato at Central Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Port of Veracruz Mexico it's at the gulf of Mexico cost.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Tijuana Baja California Mexico at the northwest of Mexico.





Matamoros Tamaulipas at the northeast of Mexico.





Mexico City


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

The City of Guadalajara Mexico at the central Mexico.





The city of Monterrey it's at northeast Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua Mexico,It's at the north of Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Can Cun it's at the southeast Mexico at the Yucatan Peninsula.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

I love Can Cun Mexico, it's my favorite beach.
:cheers:


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

ya se perdieron del formato original pero bueno seguimos

*señora belleza {wow}

OAXACA
CAP. Oaxaca
pob.3 521 715 hab. (10º)










NO cabe duda, la belleza de México es grande y si no chequen un poco de lo que hay en OAXACA {wow}

























*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Me encantaron esas calles empedradas de Oaxaca. Saludos.*


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> *State:* Baja California
> *Place:* Los Cabos
> *Info:* Los Cabos (not Cabo that's another place) is a municipality of 164,162 people located in the southern tip of the State of Baja California (Lower California).


Hola, mira este sitio pertence a Baja California sur
Saludos


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

Lagunero said:


> Hola, mira este sitio pertence a Baja California sur
> Saludos


MIRA SI te tomas la molestia de leer, hace tiempo que ya se le menciono, osea no le veo el caso a que vengas a revivir lo que ya paso.



saludos.




OAXACA
CAP. Oaxaca
pob.3 521 715 hab. (10º)









MORE from Oaxaca


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice pix of Oaxaca Mexico, one of the most buauiful states in Mexico.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

mira los xicanos here again!! Great country!!
Uno de los mas belos del mundo seniores!!
Gracias desde brasil!!


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

Demosle la bienvenida al bellisimo estado de JALISCOOOOO {wow}

JALISCO
CAP: Guadalajara
pob: 6 652 232 hab. (4º)










tequila´s place and beatiful woman
































Nuestra belleza México 2009 quien nos representará en MISS UNIVERSO {wow}









this is the beatiful city GUADALAJARA

















LANDSCAPE "agaves azules# world heritage site.









Puerto Vallarta {wow}


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico my hometown in Mexico.








Guadalajara Jalisco Mexico.


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

JOHNNS said:


> MIRA SI te tomas la molestia de leer, hace tiempo que ya se le menciono, osea no le veo el caso a que vengas a revivir lo que ya paso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Can Cun it's at the southeast Mexico at the Yucatan Peninsula.


Cancun is stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

marcetw said:


> Cancun is stunning! :cheers:


Yes it is. and it's my favorite place in Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Monterrey Nuevo Leon Mexico.









Monterrey Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Mexico City.








Mexico City.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i love it...:cheers:



Lagunero said:


> Hola, mira este sitio pertence a Baja California sur
> Saludos





JOHNNS said:


> Demosle la bienvenida al bellisimo estado de JALISCOOOOO {wow}
> 
> JALISCO
> CAP: Guadalajara
> ...


----------



## HA.RA. (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to TABASCO...

TABASCO
Cap. Villahermosa
pob. 2,100,000 hab.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Woow I' love the park, with all those trees in boom.


----------



## Jawien (Dec 10, 2007)

JOHNNS said:


> MIRA SI te tomas la molestia de leer, hace tiempo que ya se le menciono, osea no le veo el caso a que vengas a revivir lo que ya paso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jawien (Dec 10, 2007)

*State:* Baja California Sur
*Name:* Guerrero Negro(Black Warrior, city of energy, whales and salt) 
*Info:* Guerrero Negro is the largest town located in the municipality of Mulegé in the Mexican state of Baja California Sur (BCS).

The town has a celebration each year to hail the annual arrival of the *gray whale *to calve in the lagoons of BCS. The salt mine was established around the Ojo de Liebre, would become the *greatest salt mine *in the world, with a production of seven million tons of salt per annum, exported to the main centers of consumption in the Pacific basin, especially Japan, Korea, the United States, Canada, Taiwan and New Zealand.


















Eolic energy








Whales









& salt.


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

*Algunas más sobre Piedras Negras...*




































​


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

I like the last picture, the bridge over the Rio Grande or Bravo the USA-Mexico border.
^^^^:cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> The City of GUANAJAUTO it's at central Mexico and it's one of the most beautifull COLONIALS cities at the country.


I love this mexican city.
:banana:


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

o yea piedras negras i've crossed there befor


any recent pics of chetimal


----------



## MexUsa25 (Aug 5, 2008)

Post pictures of my beautiful state of Sinaloa, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Hotu Matua (May 8, 2007)

*Mazatlan, Sinaloa*

Espero te gusten estas de Mazatlán, Sinaloa:

Playa de la Zona Dorada al momento del ocaso









Interior de la Catedral









Zona Dorada









Centro histórico


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice place


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Quiero regresar a Mazatlán, es increible este lugar, las playas, las mujeres que como las de Sinaloa no hay dos, etc, etc, etc... ahhh!! y sólo por subirme de nueva cuenta a una "pulmonia", jejejeje


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful Mazatlan, great photos. Regards.*


----------



## durrenbach (Jul 26, 2009)

...


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

= nice


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great photos from Mexico!


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice pictures of Mexico.


----------



## mexico15 (Jan 21, 2009)

i love my city, Mazatlan :')


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unsource photos have been deleted.


----------

